# Rob's new lathe



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Rob picked this up on Black Friday for $199.00 at Rockler. The variable speed feature is nice, the unit is solid. The first two pens were turned by Rob, I really like the pau verde. I turned the tulipwood whistle/key ring and the pen with maple and pau verde.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

That's a neat little lathe with Variable Speed. Nice job on the turnings!

Corey


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Nice looking lathe for the price Mike! What size and HP is it? There is nothing better than a variable speed in my book.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

The Excelsior lathe has a 1/2 HP motor and I think will handle 18" lengths, same as the Jet or my Delta. It has the same hole configuration for adding an extension. Here is one of the deals I picked up on Black Friday, the 6 piece Sorby intermediate turning set for $149.00.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Congrats to Rob on a nice little lathe. Pens and key ring turned out really nice.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

What can I add to the above remarks, the lathe must be the bargain of a lifetime, also the chisel set, pretty nice turning too.


----------



## chippypah (Dec 24, 2007)

Great looking lathe, and the turnings are really good to.
Cheers
Pete


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Rather than start a new thread I decided to tuck this photo in here. Rob and I are cranking out the pens and although Rob packed up before I got a chance to get a photo I will include his projects in the next post. Here are the pens, letter openers and an additional whistle/key chain I completed today. They include my first acrylic and first Corian pen. I know the photo is not perfect but I am short on time tonight. Have to be ready at 9 am to head for the Woodworking show.


----------



## Ray H (Nov 22, 2008)

Very nice looking turnings Mike.
I really like the "Barber Pole" pen.
Where did you get the material for that one.

Ray H


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Ray, that particular blank is from Rockler. Many sources offer laminated blanks, this one is a bit busier than most. I noticed that the blue dye seems to leech out a bit during finishing. You can laminate your own blanks by glueing up thin slices and then making an angle cut. Glenmore sent me a half dozen Corian blanks. I discovered that the bottom tends to shatter when drilling so care is needed as you break through the bottom.(like the acrylic blanks) I finished the acrylic and Corian pens using MicroMesh sanding squares. You can find the kit at Woodcraft for about $20.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Wow Mike, your turning has improved, nice work, I have decided to see if I can give you some competition next week!


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Mike on your Corian/Acrylic pen blanks cut them about a 1/4" to 3/8" longer. Then if you have some blow out you can cut off the blow out with a bandsaw and your blank will be good to go. Also on corian or acrylic for pens and bottle stoppers I sand starting at 220 grit with wet/dry sandpaper wet. I put a cover over the lathe bed and hold a glass of water dipping my sandpaper in it to keep it wet. I go to 800 grit and then buff on my beall buff with tripoli and white diamond. They look like glass.


----------



## Ray H (Nov 22, 2008)

*Info & Blowing Out Pen Blanks*

Mike,
Thanks for the info. I too have had troubles with blowing out or cracking the plastic type pen blanks when drilling. I solved my problem (most of the time) by slowing down the speed and feed. Putting a blank scrap of wood under the blank and switching to "parabolic" drill bits.

http://bereahardwoods.com/Merchant5...arch_Begin_Only=&sort=&range_low=&range_high=


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

harrysin said:


> Wow Mike, your turning has improved, nice work, I have decided to see if I can give you some competition next week!


Pictures Harry. We want pictures..


----------



## Ice (May 20, 2008)

*New Lathe & Pens*

Hi Mike, A really great Lathe & Pens thanks for sharing with us, Joe


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Here are the 3 latest additions to Rob's pen collection. I also included a photo of my pen case, having one of these cases with a nice assortment makes for instant sales.


----------



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

Hi guys,

I went to Rockler and they told me they never had that digital lathe on sale for 199.99 ever, not on Friday after thanksgiving or the following Monday.

What Rockler did you purchase from? Was it a display unit?

I was told it was 399.99 and they discounted to 349.00. Of course the manager was not there and a salesman told me this.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

The lathe was purchased at 7:05 AM on Black Friday from the Royal Oak, MI Rockler store. This was an advertised one day special in the mailer sent to this area and in emails as well. The lathe was new, in the box and they had a stack of them; they were all sold by 7:15 AM. The Sorby chisel 6 piece intermediate set I bought was $149.00, they had 7 sets and all of these were sold before 7:30 AM. It is possible your local store did not offer these prices, but I assure you the Royal Oak Rockler store did. If you feel the need to confirm this information you can contact the store at: 248-543-5110.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Mike

Great Price 

Here's some links to the lathe 

get it for 250.oo from, with free shipping
http://www.amazon.com/Rockler-Excelsior-5-Speed-Mini-Lathe/dp/B001DT1MR2

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B001DT58VS?smid=A1DR7HYJVQI5BJ&tag=shopzilla_rev_286-20&linkCode=asn

http://www.rockler.com/findit.cfm?page=19446

http://www.kswoodwork.com/blog/excelsior-mini-lathe/

==========


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Hi Bj,

I think the lathe in your Amazon link is the "5 speed" and not the "variable speed" that Mike is talking about.

I remember receiving an email from Rockler for the $199 price around that time.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Bob

I think you are right, looks like the Gray one is 5 speed and the Black one is VS.. 

sold by Rockler only,, I would say it's good chance they are out of the old model and if someone orders one they just may get the VS one...

Hard to say 

=====



Bob said:


> Hi Bj,
> 
> I think the lathe in your Amazon link is the "5 speed" and not the "variable speed" that Mike is talking about.
> 
> I remember receiving an email from Rockler for the $199 price around that time.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Rockler had both the 6 speed maunual and variable speed lathes in black from Excelsior. I see little difference between them and my Delta. Go for the best priced lathe you can find.


----------

